# Civ IV on the horizon!



## Cat (Dec 19, 2003)

A new version of Civilization seems to be in the works!

From the Apolyton Forums, found via GameArs:



> In an interview with GameDaily, Firaxis Games President and Chief Executive Officer Jeff Briggs seemingly confirmed that one of the three titles being worked on at the gaming developer is Civilization IV. [..]
> 
> This is the first known word of any kind from any representative of Firaxis orCiv series publisher and franchise owner Atari confirming a CivIV is in the works. The latest title in the Civilization series, Conquests -- the second expansion pack for Civilization III -- was commercially released last month.



Indeed, from the interview:


> Firaxis currently has three products in development, with a fourth that will "probably" be starting up soon. Pirates! and Civilization 4 are the only products that Briggs would identify, but he did shed some light on Firaxis' development cycle.



I've been a Civ enthusiast ever since Civ I and I'm happy to hear that the series will be continued. I hope it will be ported fast to the Mac once it is released.


----------



## Randman (Dec 19, 2003)

Ack. Just when I finished the Civ III kick. Now this.
  Maybe they should combine the Sims and Civ.


----------



## lilbandit (Dec 19, 2003)

Christ I just barely managed to escape from Civ III with some of my life. I fell behind on coursework for about three weeks, forgot I had any friends, couldn't even remember the taste of Guinness and forgot to go to sleep!


----------



## Stridder44 (Dec 19, 2003)

Maybe they'll do everything right this time with Civ4 and actually bother to port everything, and keep up with the updates. I love Civ3 so much. And whats this sleep thing?


----------



## The Memory Hole (Dec 19, 2003)

So I guess this means we'll never see any of the Civ III expansions. Oh well. I'm sure Civ IV will be good.


----------



## Arden (Dec 20, 2003)

Who ever said they wouldn't port the Civ III expansions while they work on the sequel?  They haven't even started conceptualizing Civ IV yet, much less building it.


----------



## Cat (Dec 20, 2003)

Civ IV is under development, but it probably will take a year or more before it ships, so there is still plenty of time for them to port the Civ III expansions. The interview I quoted was the first public admission that such a product is at all being developed, so I suppose we are in the very first stages of design. The Apolyton Forums I linked to have a Civ IV wish list, so you might consider to submit some ideas.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 24, 2003)

The addiction returns.


----------



## dixonbm (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm still addicted to CivIII. I might take a break and play some other games but I always go back to it.


----------

